

Fifa corruption charges: six senior officials arrested - live - NicoJuicy
http://www.theguardian.com/football/live/2015/may/27/fifa-officials-arrested-on-corruption-charges-live

======
NicoJuicy
There was an interesting report two days ago on the Belgium "information"
channel, Telefacts.

It mentioned adding slavery to Russian laws for building the stadiuims ( the
FIFA law - [http://www.ituc-csi.org/new-fifa-laws-strip-world-
cup?lang=e...](http://www.ituc-csi.org/new-fifa-laws-strip-world-cup?lang=en)
) , the president who only wanted to use someone's "name" for "cleaning up
FIFA from the inside" ( she quitted her fictional job), the return of someone
who has been trialed for bribery, bribery from Qatar and Russia for holding
FIFA, people/women who have been threathened for accusing the FIFA of "actions
against human rights"

